# Florida UBER driver missing (Mar 2015)



## ATLrider (Oct 16, 2014)

http://www.wtsp.com/story/news/local/2015/03/10/uber-driver-mysteriously-disappears/24716429/

Last seen in his 2014 Toyota Camry Hybrid.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

He's over 50 feet tall?!?!!?


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Uber released the following statement on Tuesday about the missing driver
_
"Here are the facts we know at this time:_

_Uber driver-partner Sean Golden is affiliated with Uber Tampa Bay as a partner on the uberX platform._

_Mr. Golden is an active Uber partner who has provided great service to riders since 2014._

_Uber is in contact with the Pasco County Sheriff's Office, has provided details on Mr. Golden's location while using the Uber app, and will continue to assist in any way we can._

_Mr. Golden was not providing a ride through the Uber app during the time that is being investigated."_


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

arto71 said:


> Uber released the following statement on Tuesday about the missing driver
> _
> "Here are the facts we know at this time:_
> 
> ...


Hoping & praying for the best outcome for his family. Horrible!!!


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Metromile box is the a nswer


----------



## ATLrider (Oct 16, 2014)

I wonder what his rating was. Or his last pax rating was.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

arto71 said:


> Uber released the following statement on Tuesday about the missing driver
> _
> "Here are the facts we know at this time:_
> 
> ...


If he had a rider they would probably be protecting the rider instead if being helpful. Bet they won't give up who the last rider was without a court order though.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

*Pasco Sheriff: 'Missing' Uber driver may be traveling*
*http://www.baynews9.com/content/new...icles/bn9/2015/3/11/search_ongoing_for_m.html*


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If he had a rider they would probably be protecting the rider instead if being helpful. Bet they won't give up who the last rider was without a court order though.


They police already interviewed his last 2 pax & cleared them according to the article.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

arto71 said:


> *Pasco Sheriff: 'Missing' Uber driver may be traveling*
> *http://www.baynews9.com/content/new...icles/bn9/2015/3/11/search_ongoing_for_m.html*


Hope he is traveling & contacts his family.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Hope he is traveling & contacts his family.


Me too, but the luggage could be a passenger he contracted off app. If it was his luggage, I would think his wife would know it was missing.


----------



## ATLrider (Oct 16, 2014)

I wonder how much a month he pays for that Toyota Camry hybrid.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

He was seen hitchhiking with the cardboard sign "can't afford uberpool. 2 hungry kids and wife at home"


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

observer said:


> Me too, but the luggage could be a passenger he contracted off app. If it was his luggage, I would think his wife would know it was missing.


would think!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

arto71 said:


> *Pasco Sheriff: 'Missing' Uber driver may be traveling*
> *http://www.baynews9.com/content/new...icles/bn9/2015/3/11/search_ongoing_for_m.html*


POST # 8 /@arto71: I guess we all

missed the Hyperlink to the Arto-can't-
miss-this article revealing that Clim-
atic Change has Shifted the Bermuda 
Triangle westward to Envelop Most
of the Sunshine State!


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

*New twist in case of missing Pasco Uber driver*
*PASCO COUNTY, FL (WFLA) -

A missing Wesley Chapel father who vanished after his shift as an Uber driver last Sunday could have a warrant issued for his arrest if he does not appear in court Friday for allegedly failing to pay child support.

Pasco County Sheriff's Office detectives continue their search for Sean Golden, 39.

Investigators say Golden was last seen on surveillance footage pumping gas and also purchasing items inside a Flying J gas station, 11555 East Sligh Avenue, Tampa, just after 4:30 a.m. Sunday, March 8.

That was shortly after Golden dropped off his last fare in the 4200 block of Tampania Avenue in Tampa, while on duty for the driving service Uber.

Investigators say it is still not know where Golden is and he has yet to contact his family in Wesley Chapel.

Through the course of this investigation, detectives have learned Golden has a 15-year-old-son in Pennsylvania with whom he has no contact.

Despite not having contact with the child, Golden has paid child support to his son's mother regularly until October 2014. There is a court date set in that case for Friday (March 13, 2015) in Pennsylvania. If Golden fails to appear in court, a warrant for his arrest will be issued in that state. Neither the son, nor the mother in Pennsylvania has heard from Golden.

Pennsylvania authorities have been notified of Golden's disappearance. Golden was last known to be driving his gray, 4-door, 2014 Toyota Camry hybrid with a Florida tag of S651JA.

A portion of the Flying J gas station surveillance video showed Golden opening his trunk with luggage inside. He appeared to be alone and not under any duress.

There is the possibility he may have driven east from Tampa on Interstate 4 after leaving that gas station.

If you have any information on his location, please call our Tips Line at 1-800-706-2499. You can also leave a tip using the Pasco County Sheriff's Office mobile phone app or by going online

*


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

arto71 said:


> *New twist in case of missing Pasco Uber driver*
> *PASCO COUNTY, FL (WFLA) -*
> 
> *A missing Wesley Chapel father who vanished after his shift as an Uber driver last Sunday could have a warrant issued for his arrest if he does not appear in court Friday for allegedly failing to pay child support.*
> ...


I have to wonder if there is any correlation between Ubers rate cuts and this guys sudden failure to pay child support.

Couldn't make enough even with a hybrid.

Sad.


----------



## Mark Miles (Mar 12, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> He's over 50 feet tall?!?!!?


You are an ass! A person has gone missing and you can only post a stupid comment?! Get a life.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Mark Miles said:


> You are an ass! A person has gone missing and you can only post a stupid comment?! Get a life.


POST # 1/@Mark Miles : WHOA, there

spud. NOT an Auspicious Start for a
1st timer. "Only in Florida" is where
you'd find an Official County Sheriff's
"Missing" Poster w/ "Height: 604 Inches"!

My Post would've asked "How can he be
missing AND 50 Ft. tall?" Besides if you
read the WHOLE STORY, it's crystal clear
that he's enroute to his Court Appearance
in Pennsylvania to head off a possible
Extraditable Arrest Warrant.

It is regrettable that we all know what
Wife # 2 has been Last-to-Find-Out.

More Handshakes and Fewer Punches 
Thrown is a good plan hereon out.
Ad hominem attacks can get you
banned if The Offended reports you.

Say a Prayer for all involved. Tomorrow's
Hearing is dated: Friday the 13th.


----------



## Mark Miles (Mar 12, 2015)

As Sean and Wife#2 are MY long time friends, I'll comment to those less thoughtful as I see fit. Thank you for your prayers however, they are much appreciated.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

arto71 said:


> Mr. Golden was not providing a ride through the Uber app during the time that is being investigated."


That's become a perfunctory statement by Uber in certain incidents . 
The Uber standby is
"Safety Is Our Number One Priority".


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

subscribed


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

child support les said:


> As Sean and Wife#2 are MY long time friends, I'll comment to those less thoughtful as I see fit. Thank you for your prayers however, they are much appreciated.


Pay off his child support and show what kind of friend you are


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Update - Pa. court hearing for missing Pasco Uber driver*

*http://www.wtsp.com/story/news/local/2015/03/12/missing-uber-driver-due-in-penn-court-friday/70208870/*


----------



## KensRides (Mar 16, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> He's over 50 feet tall?!?!!?


Over 50' tall and became a woman at the end of the poster.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> *Update - Pa. court hearing for missing Pasco Uber driver*
> 
> *http://www.wtsp.com/story/news/local/2015/03/12/missing-uber-driver-due-in-penn-court-friday/70208870/*


Bill paid

He'll be showing back up soon


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

The sad part is this may not have had anything to do with uber, but they get the blame anyway.


----------



## ATLrider (Oct 16, 2014)

child support + $800 mo car note. makes a man run.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Wonder if it was a Santander / Uber vehicle? Working at 4:00 am just trying to make ends meet. I hope they do find him ok although.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

ATLrider said:


> http://www.wtsp.com/story/news/local/2015/03/10/uber-driver-mysteriously-disappears/24716429/
> 
> Last seen in his 2014 Toyota Camry Hybrid.


*Missing Uber driver from Pasco returns home*
*http://www.wfla.com/story/28791420/missing-pasco-uber-driver-returns-home*


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Mark Miles said:


> You are an ass!


Naw. He's just obsessed with it.


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

But but.. Uber drivers make so much! Impossible.


----------

